# S&W M28-3 Highway Patrolman



## STJSW357 (Oct 11, 2018)

I need to know when this gun was manufactured . I find the numbers 8675X in small stamp type & just below that a larger type of C14....All on the Cylinder swing arm
Is this the serial # ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This has been posted in the wrong place. But, OK...

If you want to know when your pistol was manufactured, just contact Smith & Wesson.
They'll have that record. But there'll be a fee you'll have to pay.
Just click on: https://www.smith-wesson.com/firearm-history-request


----------

